# As minhas férias no Brasil 2019



## ambiente2008

Esqueci das fotos de Novo Hamburgo...


*RIO GRANDE DO SUL

Novo Hamburgo*


----------



## ambiente2008

*RIO DE JANEIRO*

Como disse, passei pouco tempo no RJ. Aproveitei mais a companhia de amigos e não tanto para correr a cidade inteira. Também apanhei muita chuva, que limitou muito.


----------



## ambiente2008

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## DudeFromRio

Teu thread está muito legal! É bacana ver portugueses vindo ao Brasil e fugindo do convencional e batido turismo do circuito Sol & Praia, descobrindo um Brasil que foge do estereótipo do Samba, Carnaval, Mulata & Futebol, estereótipo que sei que é culpa nossa, já que é a imagem que o Brasil vende de si mesmo lá fora. E olha que quem vos fala é um carioca da gema, alguém oriundo desse circuito praiano. Hehe.

Gostei bastante tb das fotos inusitadas da coruja ali dentro do canhão. Parecia que ela estava posando de modelo para você, tranquila como se fosse um pet. Hehe.

Obs.: Sou fã de Portugal. Fátima, Porto e Lisboa (Sintra e Cascais tb) já conheço e sou apaixonado. Pretendo fazer como você o fez aqui e ir conhecendo outros lugares de Portugal em outras viagens. Inclusive o meu pai é apaixonado pela região litorânea do sul de Portugal, que ainda não conheço. Ele é aposentado e inclusive pensa em passar os verões dele por lá, talvez em Vilamoura.


----------



## ambiente2008

DudeFromRio said:


> Teu thread está muito legal! É bacana ver portugueses vindo ao Brasil e fugindo do convencional e batido turismo do circuito Sol & Praia, descobrindo um Brasil que foge do estereótipo do Samba, Carnaval, Mulata & Futebol, estereótipo que sei que é culpa nossa, já que é a imagem que o Brasil vende de si mesmo lá fora. E olha que quem vos fala é um carioca da gema, alguém oriundo desse circuito praiano. Hehe.
> 
> Gostei bastante tb das fotos inusitadas da *coruja ali dentro do canhão*. Parecia que ela estava posando de modelo para você, tranquila como se fosse um pet. Hehe.
> 
> Obs.: Sou fã de Portugal. Fátima, Porto e Lisboa (Sintra e Cascais tb) já conheço e sou apaixonado. Pretendo fazer como você o fez aqui e ir conhecendo outros lugares de Portugal em outras viagens. Inclusive o meu pai é apaixonado pela região litorânea do sul de Portugal, que ainda não conheço. Ele é aposentado e inclusive pensa em passar os verões dele por lá, talvez em Vilamoura.


Tinha até um militar a manter os turistas afastados do bichinho. Deve ser recorrente a coruja parar por ali.

Não sou muito fã de praia, mesmo quando vou para o Algarve, faço praia durante uma hora apenas e fico satisfeito. Mas gosto do clima de praia, ficar numa esplanada a tomar uma bebida e a ler o jornal, passear, sair à noite etc.


----------



## DudeFromRio

ambiente2008 said:


> Tinha até um militar a manter os turistas afastados do bichinho. Deve ser recorrente a coruja parar por ali.
> 
> Não sou muito fã de praia, mesmo quando vou para o Algarve, faço praia durante uma hora apenas e fico satisfeito. Mas gosto do clima de praia, ficar numa esplanada a tomar uma bebida e a ler o jornal, passear, sair à noite etc.


Tb gosto de praia só mais pelo astral e pelo visual mesmo. Por isso inclusive prefiro mais caminhar ou correr à noite na praia ou até passar de carro mesmo pela orla. Hehe. Pois detesto ter que passar protetor solar. kkk


----------



## ambiente2008

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## ambiente2008

DudeFromRio said:


> Tb gosto de praia só mais pelo astral e pelo visual mesmo. Por isso inclusive prefiro mais caminhar ou correr à noite na praia ou até passar de carro mesmo pela orla. Hehe.* Pois detesto ter que passar protetor solar*. kkk


ahahahah Eu também detesto pôr protetor solar. E pior, sou branco...fico todo queimado.


----------



## ambiente2008

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## ambiente2008

*RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## ambiente2008

Depois do RJ, fui para Minas Gerais - BH.

Uma vez mais fui rececionado por um grande amigo.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Rio com "tempo british", ou melhor, com uma versão tropical de "tempo british"... :lol:



ambiente2008 said:


> Tinha até um militar a manter os turistas afastados do bichinho. Deve ser recorrente a coruja parar por ali.
> 
> Não sou muito fã de praia, mesmo quando vou para o Algarve, faço praia durante uma hora apenas e fico satisfeito. Mas gosto do clima de praia, ficar numa esplanada a tomar uma bebida e a ler o jornal, passear, sair à noite etc.





DudeFromRio said:


> Tb gosto de praia só mais pelo astral e pelo visual mesmo. Por isso inclusive prefiro mais caminhar ou correr à noite na praia ou até passar de carro mesmo pela orla. Hehe. Pois detesto ter que passar protetor solar. kkk





ambiente2008 said:


> ahahahah Eu também detesto pôr protetor solar. E pior, sou branco...fico todo queimado.


Eu gosto de praia preferencialmente de manhã e ao final do dia, já a minha namorada gosta de fazer praia o dia inteiro. Nesses longos dias de praia pareço um pimento... a minha pele também é muito branca. :lol:

Aprecio também esse "clima de praia" que refere o Ambiente, e não só no Verão. Nos dias de Inverno soalheiros e com pouco vento é muito agradável estar numa esplanada contemplando o mar. Faz bem ao espírito e à mente.


----------



## ambiente2008

*MINAS GERAIS

Belo Horizonte*


----------



## ambiente2008

paradise at Tagus said:


> Rio com "tempo british", ou melhor, com uma versão tropical de "tempo british"... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu gosto de praia preferencialmente de manhã e ao final do dia, já a minha namorada gosta de fazer praia o dia inteiro. Nesses longos dias de praia pareço um pimento... a minha pele também é muito branca. :lol:
> 
> Aprecio também esse "clima de praia" que refere o Ambiente, e não só no Verão. Nos dias de Inverno soalheiros e com pouco vento é muito agradável estar numa esplanada contemplando o mar. Faz bem ao espírito e à mente.


Choveu tanto no RJ que teve até inundações no centro. Mas a temperatura estava boa


----------



## ambiente2008

*MINAS GERAIS

Belo Horizonte*


----------



## ambiente2008

*MINAS GERAIS

Inhotim*


----------



## DudeFromRio

paradise at Tagus said:


> Rio com "tempo british", ou melhor, com uma versão tropical de "tempo british"... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu gosto de praia preferencialmente de manhã e ao final do dia, já a minha namorada gosta de fazer praia o dia inteiro. Nesses longos dias de praia pareço um pimento... a minha pele também é muito branca. :lol:
> 
> Aprecio também esse "clima de praia" que refere o Ambiente, e não só no Verão. Nos dias de Inverno soalheiros e com pouco vento é muito agradável estar numa esplanada contemplando o mar. Faz bem ao espírito e à mente.



Eu tb sou branco como vcs, até às vezes acham que sou ******. Qd não consigo escapar de ir à praia com o sol à pino, vou de boné, camiseta manga longa UV e bermudão, pra abreviar o ritual do protetor solar. Hehe. Por vezes chego a usar o traje completo de surf só pra evitar o protetor. kkk


----------



## DudeFromRio

Não sei o que tem um charme maior, se são as ruas de BH ou o sotaque das mineiras. Hehe. Terra linda e acolhedora.


----------



## Osmar Carioca

Ambiente,

Você achou o Rio muito diferente de quando este aqui pela última vez? Quando passei com você pelo Centro anos atrás ainda havia o viaduto da Perimetral a cortar a Praça XV, não? Já havia sido construído o Museu do Amanhã?


----------



## Rodriogs

paradise at Tagus said:


> Creio que os Portugueses se fixaram preferencialmente em Minas Gerais e nos Estados do Sudeste.


Foram pro país inteiro. No período colonial foram bem mais ao nordeste que ao sul, estes do nordeste quase todos vinham do norte de Portugal (Minho etc)


----------



## ambiente2008

joaoh said:


> Mas muito do turismo da tailandia, é com turismo sexual de menores que inclusive é incentivado pelo governo local


A minha mãe vai passar férias na Tailândia em Fevereiro...espero que não seja turismo sexual...:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Isso não é verdade, a Tailândia oferece um turismo de qualidade a um preço baixo. Para além disso é relativamente seguro para o turista, quando comparado com países da américa latina.

Para comparação, um voo de ida e volta para a Tailândia, partindo da europa, custa uns 500/600 euros. Se for num pacote de 7/9 dias de férias em voo charter fica num preço muito em conta. Ficando em hotéis top.

Já para o Brasil, o voos ficam em cerca de 900 euros, e os hotéis são super caros. Os voos internos também apresentam valores altos. Para além disso tem a questão da violência urbana.


----------



## gugadg

Bom passeio, visitou lugares que nem muito brasileiro ainda foi como Pelotas, Bagé.

Tirando o transporte que aqui é caro, o que achou dos custos?


----------



## ambiente2008

gugadg said:


> Bom passeio, visitou lugares que nem muito brasileiro ainda foi como Pelotas, Bagé.
> 
> Tirando o transporte que aqui é caro, o que achou dos custos?


UBER - super barato, para mais ganhando em euro, mas carros populares e motoristas... também ...populares:lol: Os táxis têm melhores carros que os UBER. 

Comida - Nos restaurantes, mesmo preço que Portugal. Nos botecos mais barato. Todos os sumos de fruta mais baratos. 

Bares e Festas - Cerveja na ordem dos 7 reais, um pouco mais barato mas não muito que no Bairro Alto em Lisboa. Caipirinhas mais barato, mas não muito (cerca de 14 reais). Nas baladas paga-se para entrar sem direito a bebida. Em Lisboa pagamos para entrar mas normalmente dá direito a uma bebida destilada ou duas cervejas.

Roupa - tudo o que é roupa de loja "normal" é super caro. Apenas a roupa de lojas populares tem preços aceitáveis.

Museus - super barato.

Alugar carro - Super caro e sem nenhumas condições de seguro. Franquias altas, seguros sem nenhuma cobertura, só vantagens para a empresa que aluga viaturas.

Voos internos - preços nas alturas.

Tudo o que é produto de mercado menos "popular" ...extremamente caro. Queijos importados, cogumelos, vinhos, chocolates importados, etc

Transportes públicos - Para nós até que é barato, cerca de 1 euro a viagem. Mas sem passes semanais ou descontos. Imagino o sacrifício para uma família para poder pagar as deslocações em transportes públicos para um mês inteiro.

Gasolina a 1 euro sonho que seria esse preço em Portugal.

Produtos para casa (com algum design) caros, mesmo na tok stok. 

Artesanato bastante barato (exceto aquele artesanato com design).

Estranhei que as áreas para as crianças nos shoppings são pagas.


Acho que estamos acostumados a lojas extremamente baratas como a IKEA, Espaço Casa, PRIMARK, Pull&Bear, Lefies, bershka etc. E também em supermercados bem baratos, daí acharmos tudo caro no BR.

Também não há tanta pressão para consumir produtos de marca como no Brasil.


----------



## Pudim_Caipira

ambiente2008 said:


> A minha mãe vai passar férias na Tailândia em Fevereiro...espero que não seja turismo sexual...:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Isso não é verdade, a Tailândia oferece um turismo de qualidade a um preço baixo. Para além disso é relativamente seguro para o turista, quando comparado com países da américa latina.
> 
> Para comparação, um voo de ida e volta para a Tailândia, partindo da europa, custa uns 500/600 euros. Se for num pacote de 7/9 dias de férias em voo charter fica num preço muito em conta. Ficando em hotéis top.
> 
> Já para o Brasil, o voos ficam em cerca de 900 euros, e os hotéis são super caros. Os voos internos também apresentam valores altos. Para além disso tem a questão da violência urbana.


A Tailândia é sucesso turístico por causa do baixo preço e pelo fator exótico mesmo, o turismo sexual é obviamente uma pequeníssima parte dos turistas. Mas o Brasil pode ser tão barato quanto ou mais que a Tailândia, o que parece espantar é a violência. Eu faço voos FRA-GRU-FRA pela Latam várias vezes por ano e raramente pago mais de 600 euros. Semana passada mesmo comprei para o carnaval por 2600 reais na Black friday e já cheguei a pagar 1800 ano passado. 

Os hotéis também me parecem baratos vendo da Europa, por exemplo da marca Mercure, que é intermediário, nas capitais brasileiras fica em torno de 50 euros enquanto nas capitais europeias em torno de 90-100 euros, e em Bangkok acabei de ver por 70-80.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Tailândia atrai o turismo de massa porque é barato, acessível, e claro que como esperado em quase tudo que é barato há um lado negativo. Vejamos o Brasil por exemplo, em baixa temporada é mais acessível, atende o turista que busca preços populares mas que se sujeita ao tempo instável, temporadas de chuva que dificultam os passeios e etc. É o barato. Mas tem o caro também, e tudo melhora. 

Placa de pousada em Búzios:


----------



## brny

Rodriogs said:


> Foram pro país inteiro. No período colonial foram bem mais ao nordeste que ao sul, estes do nordeste quase todos vinham do norte de Portugal (Minho etc)


Com o "Golden Rush" de Ouro Preto & Adjacencias e os diamantes da regiao de Diamantina alem da construcao da nova capital Belo Horizonte foram imans que atrairam gente de todas a partes notadamente os portugueses, italianos e espanhois. As cidades historicas, fazendas,sesmarias ao longo da "Estrada Real" e' um roteiro magico da influencia lusitana nas montanhas e vales das Minas Gerais e Rio de Janeiro.Belissima coletanea de fotos de varias partes desse imemso e belo Brasil


----------



## Questore

Eu divido o Brasil culturalmente, grosso modo, em "Brasil tradicional" e "Brasil da imigração". A linha divisória passaria no sul de Minas Gerais. 

No Brasil tradicional (Rio de Janeiro, nordeste, Minas, litoral do ES) a influência lusitana domina amplamente e demarca tudo, da culinária ao sotaque, passando pela genética populacional.

No Brasil da imigração (SP, Sul, serras do Espírito Santo) a presença lusa cede espaço ou pelo menos o divide com outras influências imigratórias que passam a ser mais cultuadas no imaginário popular. É o espaço virtual da "italianidade", "germanidade" ou cultura "polaca", por vezes celebradas exageradamente.

Não se trata de dizer que no Brasil tradicional não existam outras correntes de imigração, nem que o Brasil da imigração não conte com uma forte presença portuguesa, mas de delimitar a quem pertence o _domínio cultural_ do imaginário popular.


----------



## joaoh

*Começa 02:22*











*Papa condena exploração sexual na Tailândia*









ambiente2008 said:


> A minha mãe vai passar férias na Tailândia em Fevereiro...espero que não seja turismo sexual...:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Isso não é verdade, a Tailândia oferece um turismo de qualidade a um preço baixo. Para além disso é relativamente seguro para o turista, quando comparado com países da américa latina.
> 
> Para comparação, um voo de ida e volta para a Tailândia, partindo da europa, custa uns 500/600 euros. Se for num pacote de 7/9 dias de férias em voo charter fica num preço muito em conta. Ficando em hotéis top.
> 
> Já para o Brasil, o voos ficam em cerca de 900 euros, e os hotéis são super caros. Os voos internos também apresentam valores altos. Para além disso tem a questão da violência urbana.


----------



## joaoh

Mas de facto tailandia é mais barato do que o brasil para turismo


----------



## joaoh

ultimos 3 anos tem aumentado numeros de noruegueses em Natal - RN enormente e muitos compram Casas"Chales" entorno da cidade é um novo nicho de turismo internacional nordeste brasileiro.

https://dunapress.org/2019/05/05/o-reino-da-noruega-e-o-rio-grande-do-norte/


----------



## gugadg

ambiente2008 said:


> UBER - super barato, para mais ganhando em euro, mas carros populares e motoristas... também ...populares:lol: Os táxis têm melhores carros que os UBER.
> 
> Comida - Nos restaurantes, mesmo preço que Portugal. Nos botecos mais barato. Todos os sumos de fruta mais baratos.
> 
> Bares e Festas - Cerveja na ordem dos 7 reais, um pouco mais barato mas não muito que no Bairro Alto em Lisboa. Caipirinhas mais barato, mas não muito (cerca de 14 reais). Nas baladas paga-se para entrar sem direito a bebida. Em Lisboa pagamos para entrar mas normalmente dá direito a uma bebida destilada ou duas cervejas.
> 
> Roupa - tudo o que é roupa de loja "normal" é super caro. Apenas a roupa de lojas populares tem preços aceitáveis.
> 
> Museus - super barato.
> 
> Alugar carro - Super caro e sem nenhumas condições de seguro. Franquias altas, seguros sem nenhuma cobertura, só vantagens para a empresa que aluga viaturas.
> 
> Voos internos - preços nas alturas.
> 
> Tudo o que é produto de mercado menos "popular" ...extremamente caro. Queijos importados, cogumelos, vinhos, chocolates importados, etc
> 
> Transportes públicos - Para nós até que é barato, cerca de 1 euro a viagem. Mas sem passes semanais ou descontos. Imagino o sacrifício para uma família para poder pagar as deslocações em transportes públicos para um mês inteiro.
> 
> Gasolina a 1 euro sonho que seria esse preço em Portugal.
> 
> Produtos para casa (com algum design) caros, mesmo na tok stok.
> 
> Artesanato bastante barato (exceto aquele artesanato com design).
> 
> Estranhei que as áreas para as crianças nos shoppings são pagas.
> 
> 
> Acho que estamos acostumados a lojas extremamente baratas como a IKEA, Espaço Casa, PRIMARK, Pull&Bear, Lefies, bershka etc. E também em supermercados bem baratos, daí acharmos tudo caro no BR.
> 
> Também não há tanta pressão para consumir produtos de marca como no Brasil.


Museu aqui no Brasil tem que ser barato porque se for caro ninguém vai. As areas de criança em shopping normalmente são pagas porque elas são lojas mesmo, tem dono e tal. Tok Stok nunca foi barata mesmo. Sobre o transporte público quem trabalha normalmente tem Vale transporte só pagando 6% do salário então pesa mais, e ai o resto da familia usa menos no dia a dia já que se estuda normalmente perto de casa e os bairro costuma atender muito das demandas. Gasolina aqui tá cara para o nosso padrão. Sobre as baladas o preço é assim mesmo, é como ir num show. Sobre produtos importados é assim mesmo dolar e euro alto com muito imposto. Alugar carro não sei dizer, talvez a influencia do Uber tenha subido mais os preços.


----------



## Pudim_Caipira

A gasolina parece barato a 1 euro/5 reais mas proporcionalmente ao que ganha o povo é de chorar. Na Europa ocidental o salário médio é em torno de 2000 euros, um pouco mais na França e Alemanha, um pouco menos na Italia e Espanha, e a gasolina custa por volta de 1,5 euro. No Brasil o povo ganha também 2000 só que reais e a gasolina custa 5 reais!!!


----------



## Déa_

Que thread lindo! 

Adorei, em especial as fotos do RS, são cidades que eu tenho vontade de visitar...

Tem mais?


----------



## Inconfidente

ambiente2008 said:


> Não deixei de notar a surpresa que sempre demonstravam quando verificavam que era português. Acho que não estão habituados a receber estrangeiros. Mas isso acontecia também no interior do Rio Grande do Sul.


BH realmente não está no circuito turístico internacional, mas a surpresa deve ser porque você passa facilmente como um local, como você reparou na semelhança dos locais mais claros com os portugueses.



Kehrwald said:


> Interessante como a arquitetura portuguesa de Minas difere do Rio Grande do Sul. Aqui no RS ela é mais pobre e pesada, menos diversificada e decorativa.


Acho que é porque o Ciclo do Ouro foi realmente um período de muita prosperidade. Dá para concluir isso também pelo florescimento das artes. Vários escritores e compositores mineiros são dessa época. O teatro de Ouro Preto é o mais antigo das Américas. Quando tem um florescimento cultural é porque determinada sociedade venceu todas as necessidades mais básicas que essa necessidade mais sutil da vida humana. Filosofei. :lol:



ambiente2008 said:


> Fiquei surpreendido com a falta de turistas em Tiradentes. Até hoje a cidade melhor preservada que vi no Brasil.


Acho que foi a época do ano que você foi lá. Tiradentes é muito visitada e praticamente vive do turismo. Época de chuva fica mais vazio. Diria que a alta temporada é por volta de abril e maio quando o clima está agradável e não chove. As datas mais importantes têm sido o Festival de Gastronomia e Cultura de Tiradentes e a Mostra de Cinema de Tiradentes. 



ambiente2008 said:


> Fui até numa festa na Escola de Samba Cidade Jardim. Festa do final da LIGAY, torneio de futebol de equipas LGBT, que tive oportunidade de assistir.


Cara, o povo de Belo Horizonte deveria ver esse thread. O que tem de gente do próprio lugar que fala que não tem nada pra fazer na cidade. Eu já não aguento mais escutar isso. icard:


----------



## Farrapo

Bacanas as fotos, ficaram boas sim. 

Legal que tu pôde conhecer algumas partes do Brasil que estão fora do roteiro turístico tradicional. Alguns são lugares lindos que nem mesmo os brasileiros conhecem direito e valorizam. 

O Canyon Fortaleza é um. É um lugar lindo, mas ainda muito pouco visitado, levando em consideração o potencial que possui. Infelizmente, parte do acesso ao canyon ainda é muito ruim, se dá através de uma estrada sem pavimentação, cheia de pedras, o que afugenta ainda muitas pessoas.

O mesmo não se pode dizer de Gramado e de Canela, que são cidades super visitadas e com ótima infraestrutura turística, principalmente a primeira. As duas têm um aspecto geral artificial, mas o brasileiro-médio é muito cafona, se deslumbra com qualquer coisa que pareça "europeu" (qualquer coisa que não pareça português, diga-se). Ainda que tenham sido povoadas por imigrantes alemães e italianos, essa essência vem se perdendo com o tempo. De qualquer maneira, Gramado e Canela também têm pontos positivos. Para os padrões brasileiros, são cidades super bem cuidadas, além de serem agradáveis e com diversas boas opções de hospedagens, de restaurantes e de comércio. Além disso, são super profissionais e estão sempre sendo se reinventando. São, sem dúvidas, dois casos de sucesso de turismo no Brasil, ainda que apelem, muitas vezes, para a breguice.

Já Pelotas, a minha cidade natal, tem muito potencial, mas assim como o Canyon Fortaleza, ainda muito mal aproveitado. Possui muitas construções antigas, mas tenho percebido que, com o tempo, a conservação anda decadente. Construções que foram restauradas há alguns anos já estão precisando de manutenção, como algumas ao redor da Praça Coronel Pedro Osório. É, ainda, uma cidade que sofre muito com o vandalismo, com a falta de educação da população e com a negligência do governo. Por outro lado, o Parque Una é um ótimo exemplo para o país de um lugar qualificado, super bem cuidado e com a possibilidade de ser desfrutado por toda a população. 

Quanto a Bagé, estive há pouco tempo na cidade e também percebi uma decadência na conservação dos prédios antigos. Ainda assim, é uma cidade com um patrimônio arquitetônico bonito. Gosto da variedade de estilos arquitetônicos e também do traçado das ruas da cidade, das vias com canteiros centrais. Me parece uma Jaguarão maior.

Gosto mais da região de Bento Gonçalves que de Gramado-Canela. Ainda me parece mais autêntica, apesar de ter também muita cafonice para o "brasileiro-médio se deslumbrar e achar que está na Europa". Algumas vinícolas são extremamente cafonas e apelativas.

Porto Alegre é uma cidade que tem pouquíssimo apelo turístico e parece não ter a menor intenção de evoluir nesse sentido. Ainda que a intervenção na Praça dos Açorianos não tenha sido tão grande assim a ponto de justificar a demora para a conclusão da obra, foi muito positiva para a cidade. É fato que se tornou um lugar agradável, tanto que a população vem utilizando bastante. A revitalização de parte da orla também foi algo muito positivo também. Pena que tenho notado uma piora na manutenção. Porto Alegre é outra cidade que sofre bastante com o vandalismo, com a falta de educação da população e com a negligência do governo. 

Novo Hamburgo é uma boa cidade da RM Porto Alegre e tem um patrimônio arquitetônico bem interessante. O Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade diferenciada, com um potencial incrível e poderia ser muito, muito mais visitada, apesar dos pesares. Adoro o Parque Laje e a Lagoa. Belo Horizonte não tem grandes apelos turísticos, mas acho a Igreja da Pampulha uma graça, a Praça da Liberdade um exemplo de que é possível sim um espaço público numa cidade grande ser bonito e bem cuidado, e Inhotim (OK, é em Brumadinho) é incrível. O Santuário do Bom Jesus de Matosinhos, em Congonhas, é muito bonito e Tiradentes é uma cidade linda e bem cuidada. Não acho que Tiradentes seja uma cidade mal explorada turisticamente. O turismo de Tiradentes não é de "massa". É um turismo mais "selecionado". Igual acho que poderia ser mais visitada sim, pela beleza da cidade, que é inegável. Mas o brasileiro-médio é cafona mesmo e ignorante. Cidades como Tiradentes, Ouro Preto, Diamantina, Paraty e Goiás, que são lindas e autênticas, despertam muito menos interesse que Gramado (que apesar da origem genuína, está cada vez mais caricata).

Bah, fiz um comentário enorme. :laugh:


----------



## MedCage1

ambiente2008 said:


> UBER - super barato, para mais ganhando em euro, mas carros populares e motoristas... também ...populares:lol: Os táxis têm melhores carros que os UBER.
> 
> Comida - Nos restaurantes, mesmo preço que Portugal. Nos botecos mais barato. Todos os sumos de fruta mais baratos.
> 
> Bares e Festas - Cerveja na ordem dos 7 reais, um pouco mais barato mas não muito que no Bairro Alto em Lisboa. Caipirinhas mais barato, mas não muito (cerca de 14 reais). Nas baladas paga-se para entrar sem direito a bebida. Em Lisboa pagamos para entrar mas normalmente dá direito a uma bebida destilada ou duas cervejas.
> 
> Roupa - tudo o que é roupa de loja "normal" é super caro. Apenas a roupa de lojas populares tem preços aceitáveis.
> 
> Museus - super barato.
> 
> Alugar carro - Super caro e sem nenhumas condições de seguro. Franquias altas, seguros sem nenhuma cobertura, só vantagens para a empresa que aluga viaturas.
> 
> Voos internos - preços nas alturas.
> 
> Tudo o que é produto de mercado menos "popular" ...extremamente caro. Queijos importados, cogumelos, vinhos, chocolates importados, etc
> 
> Transportes públicos - Para nós até que é barato, cerca de 1 euro a viagem. Mas sem passes semanais ou descontos. Imagino o sacrifício para uma família para poder pagar as deslocações em transportes públicos para um mês inteiro.
> 
> Gasolina a 1 euro sonho que seria esse preço em Portugal.
> 
> Produtos para casa (com algum design) caros, mesmo na tok stok.
> 
> Artesanato bastante barato (exceto aquele artesanato com design).
> 
> Estranhei que as áreas para as crianças nos shoppings são pagas.
> 
> 
> Acho que estamos acostumados a lojas extremamente baratas como a IKEA, Espaço Casa, PRIMARK, Pull&Bear, Lefies, bershka etc. E também em supermercados bem baratos, daí acharmos tudo caro no BR.
> 
> Também não há tanta pressão para consumir produtos de marca como no Brasil.


Interessante que o maior site de comparação de preços do mundo que é o Numbeo considera o custo de vida em Lisboa 41% mais alto que BH e em Bangkok 56% maior que BH! 

Eu acho que as vezes as pessoas querem considerar seu hábito alimentar em outro país! Por exemplo: vinhos, queijos e cogumelos não fazem parte da alimentação cotidiana brasileira, seria a mesma coisa que um Paraense falar que o custo de vida em Lisboa é alto pq açai é caro ou que um mineiro falar que o queijo canastra ou minas é muito caro em outro país! A alimentação popular no Brasil como carne bovina, suina, frango, ovos, arroz, feijão, frutas, verduras, legumes, dentre outras são bem mais baratas no Brasil que em Portugal ou praticamente qualquer pais do mundo! Assim como roupas populares se compram por 5-10 reais em regiões de compras como 25 de março dentre outras presentes em qualquer cidade! Chocolates produzidos no Brasil se compram 3-4 barras de 100gramas por 10reais em qualquer lojas americanas! Agora tudo que for importado é caro devido o protecionismo!


----------



## ambiente2008

Farrapo said:


> Bacanas as fotos, ficaram boas sim.
> 
> Legal que tu pôde conhecer algumas partes do Brasil que estão fora do roteiro turístico tradicional. Alguns são lugares lindos que nem mesmo os brasileiros conhecem direito e valorizam.
> 
> *O Canyon Fortaleza é um. É um lugar lindo, mas ainda muito pouco visitado, levando em consideração o potencial que possui. Infelizmente, parte do acesso ao canyon ainda é muito ruim, se dá através de uma estrada sem pavimentação, cheia de pedras, o que afugenta ainda muitas pessoas*.



O lugar é lindo, mas falta alguma infraestrutura, principalmente pavimentar 7 km de estrada. 





Farrapo said:


> O mesmo não se pode dizer de Gramado e de Canela, que são cidades super visitadas e com ótima infraestrutura turística, principalmente a primeira. As duas têm um aspecto geral artificial, mas o brasileiro-médio é muito cafona, se deslumbra com qualquer coisa que pareça "europeu" (qualquer coisa que não pareça português, diga-se). Ainda que tenham sido povoadas por imigrantes alemães e italianos, essa essência vem se perdendo com o tempo. De qualquer maneira, Gramado e Canela também têm pontos positivos. Para os padrões brasileiros, são cidades super bem cuidadas, além de serem agradáveis e com diversas boas opções de hospedagens, de restaurantes e de comércio. Além disso, são super profissionais e estão sempre sendo se reinventando. São, sem dúvidas, dois casos de sucesso de turismo no Brasil, ainda que apelem, muitas vezes, para a breguice.


Sim, Gramado tem o mérito de ter identificado um nicho de mercado turístico e ser profissional nisso. Mas podia melhorar as decorações e alguns dos espetáculos. As decorações são muito "bregas" e achei o espetáculo de "acender" as luzes muito fraco.

Mas a cidade é bem arrumada, super limpa e bem cuidada. A prefeitura deveria equacionar tornar algumas das ruas exclusivas para pedestres. Seria uma mais valia para o turismo.



Farrapo said:


> Já Pelotas, a minha cidade natal, tem muito potencial, mas assim como o Canyon Fortaleza, ainda muito mal aproveitado. Possui muitas construções antigas, mas tenho percebido que, com o tempo, a conservação anda decadente. Construções que foram restauradas há alguns anos já estão precisando de manutenção, como algumas ao redor da Praça Coronel Pedro Osório. É, ainda, uma cidade que sofre muito com o vandalismo, com a falta de educação da população e com a negligência do governo. Por outro lado, o Parque Una é um ótimo exemplo para o país de um lugar qualificado, super bem cuidado e com a possibilidade de ser desfrutado por toda a população.



Pelotas precisa duma revitalização. Muitas construções antigas precisam mesmo de reforma... Chove dentro da Biblioteca Municipal e a Prefeitura está literalmente a cair, a varanda da prefeitura está até ancorada em andaimes. e também chove lá dentro... Ironia é que o atual governador do Estado é de Pelotas... Diria que foi eleito apenas porque é lindo....a ver pelo estado da cidade que governava antes..:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Mas a cidade tem um potencial enorme, ainda mantem um charme interessante, tem muitos estudantes que dão vida à mesma e que podem ser um ativo interessante nessa revitalização necessária. 




Farrapo said:


> Quanto a Bagé, estive há pouco tempo na cidade e também percebi uma decadência na conservação dos prédios antigos. Ainda assim, é uma cidade com um patrimônio arquitetônico bonito. Gosto da variedade de estilos arquitetônicos e também do traçado das ruas da cidade, das vias com canteiros centrais. Me parece uma Jaguarão maior.


Em Bagé eu achei as construções bem mais cuidadas que em Pelotas. A cidade também tem um enorme potencial turístico. Num estilo mais calmo que Pelotas, e com uma estética urbana mais coerente, onde o modernismo não fez os estragos graves como em outras cidades. A maioria das ruas ainda mantêm alguma coerência nas construções, com casas de diversas épocas, mas que resultam num conjunto interessante e diversificado.

No centro, achei falta de restaurantes de charme e lojinhas mais "arrumadinhas".




Farrapo said:


> Gosto mais da região de Bento Gonçalves que de Gramado-Canela. Ainda me parece mais autêntica, apesar de ter também muita cafonice para o "brasileiro-médio se deslumbrar e achar que está na Europa". Algumas vinícolas são extremamente cafonas e apelativas..


Estive em casa de amigos em Bento Gonçalves. Foi óptimo ter revisitado esses amigos e ter passeado pelas vinícolas com eles. Acho que isso influenciou positivamente a minha visão da cidade.

Realmente alguns edifícios das vinícolas são... digamos.. exagerados, mas a paisagem é linda. Acho também que a minha visão está influenciada pelo facto das vinícolas em Portugal serem em edifícios históricos, ou então em novos edifícios de arquitetos de renome mundial... 




Farrapo said:


> Porto Alegre é uma cidade que tem pouquíssimo apelo turístico e parece não ter a menor intenção de evoluir nesse sentido. Ainda que a intervenção na Praça dos Açorianos não tenha sido tão grande assim a ponto de justificar a demora para a conclusão da obra, foi muito positiva para a cidade. É fato que se tornou um lugar agradável, tanto que a população vem utilizando bastante. A revitalização de parte da orla também foi algo muito positivo também. Pena que tenho notado uma piora na manutenção. Porto Alegre é outra cidade que sofre bastante com o vandalismo, com a falta de educação da população e com a negligência do governo.



Tenho a mesma opinião que tu. A cidade não se vê como polo turístico, nem mesmo as pessoas acham que alguém de fora quer visitar a cidade. 

A requalificação da orla é um projeto muito bom, com materiais de qualidade e com bom gosto. 

Mas a rua que mais gostei é a Rua dos Andradas. Achei um charme e com uma boa vibe. Com pequenos cafés e restaurantes com pequenas esplanadas para poder sentar lá fora, um centro cultural LINDO, prédios bem bonitos. 

Também gostei do centro, eu gosto de ruas bem movimentadas e populares




Farrapo said:


> Novo Hamburgo é uma boa cidade da RM Porto Alegre e tem um patrimônio arquitetônico bem interessante. O Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade diferenciada, com um potencial incrível e poderia ser muito, muito mais visitada, apesar dos pesares. Adoro o Parque Laje e a Lagoa. Belo Horizonte não tem grandes apelos turísticos, mas acho a Igreja da Pampulha uma graça, a Praça da Liberdade um exemplo de que é possível sim um espaço público numa cidade grande ser bonito e bem cuidado, e Inhotim (OK, é em Brumadinho) é incrível. O Santuário do Bom Jesus de Matosinhos, em Congonhas, é muito bonito e Tiradentes é uma cidade linda e bem cuidada. Não acho que Tiradentes seja uma cidade mal explorada turisticamente. O turismo de Tiradentes não é de "massa". É um turismo mais "selecionado". Igual acho que poderia ser mais visitada sim, pela beleza da cidade, que é inegável. Mas o brasileiro-médio é cafona mesmo e ignorante. Cidades como Tiradentes, Ouro Preto, Diamantina, Paraty e Goiás, que são lindas e autênticas, despertam muito menos interesse que Gramado (que apesar da origem genuína, está cada vez mais caricata).



Novo Hamburgo achei uma cidade sem nada de verdadeiramente interessante. 

BH gostei muito da praça da Liberdade, todos os prédios antigos do governo Estadual super bem cuidados, assim como o espaço público.

Adorei o Mercado Municipal, porventura dos melhores que já fui. Assim como os barzinhos no mercado novo.

Diverti-me muito na cidade. Um dos meus melhores amigos é de BH. Achei os Mineiros bem simpáticos. E a comida maravilhosa.


----------



## ambiente2008

MedCage1 said:


> Interessante que o maior site de comparação de preços do mundo que é o Numbeo considera o custo de vida em Lisboa 41% mais alto que BH e em Bangkok 56% maior que BH!
> 
> Eu acho que as vezes as pessoas querem considerar seu hábito alimentar em outro país! Por exemplo: vinhos, queijos e cogumelos não fazem parte da alimentação cotidiana brasileira, seria a mesma coisa que um Paraense falar que o custo de vida em Lisboa é alto pq açai é caro ou que um mineiro falar que o queijo canastra ou minas é muito caro em outro país! A alimentação popular no Brasil como carne bovina, suina, frango, ovos, arroz, feijão, frutas, verduras, legumes, dentre outras são bem mais baratas no Brasil que em Portugal ou praticamente qualquer pais do mundo! Assim como roupas populares se compram por 5-10 reais em regiões de compras como 25 de março dentre outras presentes em qualquer cidade! Chocolates produzidos no Brasil se compram 3-4 barras de 100gramas por 10reais em qualquer lojas americanas! Agora tudo que for importado é caro devido o protecionismo!


Sim, acho que tens razão. A percepção dos custos é influenciada pelos nossos hábitos de consumo. 

Mas os produtos básicos são bastante baratos em Portugal, alguns mais até que no Brasil. O leite e o arroz são o mesmo preço, mesmo convertendo. As frutas depende se são locais ou importadas, assim como os legumes.

Os chocolates baratos no Brasil são de má qualidade, os bons são muito caros.

Medicamentos também são caros no Brasil.


----------



## Farrapo

ambiente2008 said:


> Pelotas precisa duma revitalização. Muitas construções antigas precisam mesmo de reforma... Chove dentro da Biblioteca Municipal e a Prefeitura está literalmente a cair, a varanda da prefeitura está até ancorada em andaimes. e também chove lá dentro... Ironia é que o atual governador do Estado é de Pelotas... Diria que foi eleito apenas porque é lindo....a ver pelo estado da cidade que governava antes..:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Mas a cidade tem um potencial enorme, ainda mantem um charme interessante, tem muitos estudantes que dão vida à mesma e que podem ser um ativo interessante nessa revitalização necessária.


Não sabia das goteiras na Biblioteca Pública... Ainda achava que era um bom exemplo de conservação. Que tristeza... :hahano: O prédio da Prefeitura tá uma vergonha mesmo. E pensar que vários prédios do entorno da Praça Coronel Pedro Osório foram restaurados através do Monumenta e isso não faz tanto tempo assim.

Haha, pode ser que o Eduardo tenha recebido votos por ser um cara bonito, mas ele foi um bom prefeito para Pelotas (quanto ao cargo atual, prefiro não comentar). Diversas obras de infraestrutura foram feitas durante o mandato dele e a cidade parecia mais arrumada. Ao menos surgiu um sentimento de otimismo com relação ao futuro de Pelotas. A Paula, a prefeita atual, que vem decepcionando. Sabe-se das dificuldades do momento, mas algumas questões são injustificáveis... 



ambiente2008 said:


> Em Bagé eu achei as construções bem mais cuidadas que em Pelotas. A cidade também tem um enorme potencial turístico. Num estilo mais calmo que Pelotas, e com uma estética urbana mais coerente, onde o modernismo não fez os estragos graves como em outras cidades. A maioria das ruas ainda mantêm alguma coerência nas construções, com casas de diversas épocas, mas que resultam num conjunto interessante e diversificado.
> 
> No centro, achei falta de restaurantes de charme e lojinhas mais "arrumadinhas".


Eu não fiquei com essa impressão de que as construções em Bagé estejam mais cuidadas que em Pelotas. Ou que pelo menos exista uma diferença tão grande ao ponto de me chamar a atenção. Achei mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas concordo que a ambiência urbana em Bagé seja mais harmônica, além de ser mais charmosa. Por outro lado, é uma cidade ainda mais estagnada e, por isso, tenha tão poucas ofertas de serviços "mais arrumados". Tudo bem que Pelotas é mais populosa, mas possui também um dinamismo maior, apesar de tudo, o que pode ser visto principalmente em alguns bairros mais afastados do Centro, apesar de não terem apelo turístico. Já Bagé praticamente não tem isso, mesmo considerando o porte da cidade.


----------



## ambiente2008

Extras

*RIO GRANDE DO SUL

Piratini*


----------



## ecologiaurbana

Muito interessante, uma grande variedade de fotografias e de impressões das cidades e desses Estados que foram visitados.


----------



## Questore

ambiente, não sei se na visita te passaram esse pormenor, mas Pìratini foi capital da República Farroupilha, a experiência de formação de um estado independente que chegou mais longe na história brasileira.


----------



## ambiente2008

Kehrwald said:


> ambiente, não sei se na visita te passaram esse pormenor, mas Pìratini foi capital da República Farroupilha, a experiência de formação de um estado independente que chegou mais longe na história brasileira.


Sim, exatamente por isso passamos pela cidade. Apesar de ter chovido muito mesmo, que dificultou um pouco. Acabamos por almoçar na cidade, mas foi difícil encontrar algo para comer.


----------



## Geovanne Angelo

ambiente2008 said:


> Esqueci das fotos de Novo Hamburgo...


Que fotos lindas de Novo Hamburgo! N conhecia essa parte mais antiga da cidade. No geral, estou gostando muito das fotos do casario histórico do RS. Só é uma pena que vários edifícios ñ estejam bem cuidados.


----------



## Rio atrato

Muito bom thread, com ótimos registros de cidades pouco mostradas ou visitadas, até pelos próprios brasileiros, como Pelotas, Novo Hamburgo, Bagé.

O autor do thread fez algumas observações que eu concordo e acho muito pertinentes em relação ao Brasil

1- A falta da noção de "conjunto" que temos aqui. Por isso os centros históricos das grandes cidades brasileiras são tão desengonçados. Há uma mistura muito brutal e extrema de estilos históricos com construções modernas, a maioria sem apelo estético algum. Há sobrados coloniais ao lado de prédios de 25 andares, etc.

As cidades brasileiras onde o conjunto, a ambiência, foi mantida, são as mais agradáveis em seus setores históricos.

Outras cidades latino-americanas, mesmo tendo sofrido grande perda patrimonial, souberam manter intactos corredores edilícios em harmonia de tamanho/proporção das edificações, como Buenos Aires e Santiago.


2- Os preços dos medicamentos no Brasil são demasiado altos, com exceção daqueles remédios básicos subsidiados pelo governo, e que podem ser adquiridos quase gratuitamente.


3- A comida mineira é a melhor do Brasil sim :lol:

Não só a comida mineira, mas a comida do "Brasil caipira", que se estende de Minas Gerais a Goiás e o interior do Estado de São Paulo


----------



## Rio atrato

paradise at Tagus said:


> Creio que os Portugueses se fixaram preferencialmente em Minas Gerais e nos Estados do Sudeste.


Os portugueses se fixaram no Brasil inteiro, até nos recantos mais recônditos do país.

Basicamente, todos os brasileiros brancos que não possuem ascendência não-ibérica são descendentes de portugueses (meu caso).

Minha família é originária do interior do Estado de Goiás, um sertão longínquo e isolado do resto do país, até 50/60 anos atrás, e é toda descendente de portugueses da região de Trás-os-Montes, que chegaram naquele lugar só Deus sabe quando.




Pudim_Caipira said:


> Infelizmente não acredito que o Brasil venha um dia a virar um monstro do turismo internacional como aconteceu por exemplo com a Tailândia, que fica bem longe da Europa e EUA., não tem desculpa que o Brasil é longe. O espanto do povo em ver turista estrangeiro no Brasil fora do circuito Rio-Foz-Salvador é enorme porque não tem mesmo, não sei porque...


O Brasil nunca vai ser um "hot-spot" do turismo internacional simplesmente porque não tem nenhum vizinho rico ou super-populoso pra lhe emitir milhões de turistas/ano em um fluxo contínuo, como acontece com Espanha, França, México, Canadá, Portugal, Turquia, etc.

E mesmo no caso da Tailândia, que virou um paradigma de país longínquo e muito visitado por Europeus/Norte-Americanos, não nos esqueçamos que o país tem ao lado vizinhos como China, Japão, Coréia do Sul, Indonésia, Índia, Austrália, etc. ou seja, países muito ricos ou muito populosos, com grande emissão de turistas.

O Brasil pode (e deve) melhorar seu setor turístico, que é mal-estruturado e amador ainda, mas mesmo que aperfeiçoe sua infra-estrutura, conexões, cidades históricas, parques naturais, segurança pública, hotéis, transporte, e etc. nunca poderemos competir com o fluxo recebido por países que estão colados a vizinhos ricos, populosos e emissores de grandes fluxos turísticos.

Pra um inglês ou alemão ir veranear em uma praia portuguesa ou espanhola, é basicamente o mesmo de um mineiro ir passear no Guarujá ou em Guarapari. 

E não é só um problema do Brasil, mas sim de toda a América do Sul. O Chile, que tem as paisagens naturais mais lindas e diversas do mundo, é um país seguro e bem estruturado, com qualidade de vida semelhante a de Portugal, e vários roteiros interessantes, recebe meros 3,5 milhões de turistas/ano, e a maioria são argentinos e brasileiros.

A Argentina, que tem paisagens deslumbrantes, dos melhores centros de esqui do mundo, vinícolas de renome mundial, uma das metrópoles mais belas do mundo, e mesmo sendo o país sul-americano mais visitado, só recebe 7 milhões de turistas/ano, sendo que a maioria são brasileiros e chilenos.

Se estivessem na UE ou colados aos EUA, certamente receberiam um fluxo 5x maior, sem esforço adicional.




ambiente2008 said:


> Fiquei surpreendido com a falta de turistas em Tiradentes. Até hoje a cidade melhor preservada que vi no Brasil.
> 
> Um charme, carregada de história e histórias para conhecer. Mas infelizmente no Brasil a história não é valorizada.
> 
> Uma cidade dessas na Europa teria excursões com centenas de turistas para vivenciar essa joia de cidade. Mas no Brasil, o sonho é ir passar um fim de semana em Gramado...ahahha o pior é que vão para Gramado porque é "quase europa"... nada mais fora da realidade. Gramado não tem nada de "Europa".


Isso é uma generalização tosca. "O Brasil" é muita gente, para se afirmar que a aspiração comum é um final de semana em Gramado.

O Brasil e o brasileiro possuem os mais diversos nichos turísticos, e tem espaço e opções para todos os gostos. Para uns, o desejo é uma grande metrópole, e por isso São Paulo é tão forte no turismo interno. Para outros o desejo é uma grande cidade praieira, e por isso o Rio de Janeiro, Fortaleza, Salvador, Maceió, recebem tantos turistas nacionais. Outras pessoas preferem turismo em cidades históricas, e por isso Ouro Preto, Tiradentes, Paraty, Mariana, Congonhas, Salvador, Olinda, etc. vivem do turismo. Já outros querem uma praia mais exclusiva, seleta, com opções refinadas, e por isso há o mercado turístico em Trancoso, Búzios, Fernando de Noronha, Costa do Sauípe, etc. E sim, uma parte prefere coisas que remetem a nosso imaginário de "Europa", ou seja, algo não-ibérico, e para isso existe Gramado, Canela, Nova Petrópoles, Campos do Jordão, etc.

Dizer que Tiradentes, Diamantina, Ouro Preto, Mariana, Goiás, Paraty, etc. são "jóias injustiçadas" porque no Brasil "história não vale nada" é uma grande incoerência, porque essas cidades vivem exatamente do turismo em seus centros históricos, é sua principal fonte de renda, há décadas. E é turismo eminentemente nacional, ainda que cada vez mais estejam sendo reconhecidas e visitadas por estrangeiros.




ambiente2008 said:


> Algumas curiosidades de Tiradentes:
> 
> Reparem nestas janelas
> 
> SM Dom Manuel I, mandou retirar o "crivo" das janelas de Lisboa, por considerar que a cidade (ainda no século XV) tinha "ares de muçulmana". O Crivo são as portadas em tabuinhas que permitem que se consiga ver a rua de quem está dentro de casa sem que da rua se veja o que está dentro de casa. Era usado para que as senhoras da casa não pudessem ser vistas da rua, para estarem reservadas, seguindo a tradição muçulmana. Mas como as colónias eram território "selvagem", foram mantidos os crivos para preservar a honra das senhoras.


D. João XI determinou a mesma medida, quando a corte portuguesa se mudou p/ o Rio de Janeiro, em 1808.

As janelas do Rio também estavam todas com o "crivo", e isso incomodava D. João, pois como não se podia ver para dentro das casas, o monarca tinha medo de sofrer algum atentado quando sua comitiva estivesse passando nas ruas.

Mas, provavelmente, essa ordem não foi seguida em outros centros, além da capital.




[email protected]_Cwb said:


> In loco ela é ainda melhor, os hotéis, os vinhos e espumantes da região, a gastronomia e as atrações locais fazem dela a estância turística serrana perfeita, verão ou inverno. Fui duas vezes em família e adoramos tudo, o fondue, a comida, os cafés, os hotéis, as atrações... claro que de europeu ela só tem o estilo colonial bávaro das construções mas nisso ela não é única nem causa surpresa, outras cidades como Tiradentes, Treze Tílias, Pomerode, Parati, Blumenau ou Antonio Prado também tem arquitetura colonial, mas são menos turísticas. E claro que todas, ao seu próprio modo, são autênticas.


Eu não entendo essa birra e implicância do pessoal com Gramado.

A cidade foi fundada e povoada por alemães e italianos, e queriam o quê? Que se copiasse arquitetura açoriana?

Gramado tinha duas opções, ou poderia ser uma entre as centenas de cidadezinhas fundadas por alemães e italianos no sul do país, com sua arquitetura original de casinhas enxaimel ou de madeira sendo consumida pelo tempo, sem gerar lucro, ou poderia aproveitar sua proximidade com Porto Alegre e outros grandes centros e criar uma ambiência e um roteiro turístico que remetesse à história de seus fundadores/colonos.

Obviamente isso incluía emular a arquitetura alpina/alemã, não seria com blocos modernistas, sobrados azulejados, ou art-decó que Gramado reafirmaria suas raízes ítalo-germânicas, né?

E sim, criar um ambiente de turismo massivo em uma cidade jovem, como Gramado, com menos de 100 anos, inclui, quase sempre, uma arquitetura e uma ambiência "fake" ou "kitsch". Isso é muito comum nos EUA, e sempre elogiamos e nos admiramos como eles criam centros turísticos do nada, é comum em Cancún, no Caribe, nas cidades patagônicas, como Bariloche ou San Martín de los Andes (são todas "fake"), no Sudeste asiático e seus balneários, em algumas cidades-balneário da costa mediterrânea e seus mega-resorts, etc. 

Gramado seria bizarra se fosse construída na Bahia ou no Pará, mas no contexto em que se insere (da Serra Gaúcha), não é uma realidade absolutamente artificial ou deslocada da originalidade. Basta conferir a aparência e os sobrenomes de seus habitantes e povoadores, para entendermos porque a opção pela arquitetura que tem.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Rio atrato said:


> Eu não entendo essa birra e implicância do pessoal com Gramado.
> 
> A cidade foi fundada e povoada por alemães e italianos, e queriam o quê? Que se copiasse arquitetura açoriana?
> 
> Gramado tinha duas opções, ou poderia ser uma entre as centenas de cidadezinhas fundadas por alemães e italianos no sul do país, com sua arquitetura original de casinhas enxaimel ou de madeira sendo consumida pelo tempo, sem gerar lucro, ou poderia aproveitar sua proximidade com Porto Alegre e outros grandes centros e criar uma ambiência e um roteiro turístico que remetesse à história de seus fundadores/colonos.
> 
> Obviamente isso incluía emular a arquitetura alpina/alemã, não seria com blocos modernistas, sobrados azulejados, ou art-decó que Gramado reafirmaria suas raízes ítalo-germânicas, né?
> 
> E sim, criar um ambiente de turismo massivo em uma cidade jovem, como Gramado, com menos de 100 anos, inclui, quase sempre, uma arquitetura e uma ambiência "fake" ou "kitsch". Isso é muito comum nos EUA, e sempre elogiamos e nos admiramos como eles criam centros turísticos do nada, é comum em Cancún, no Caribe, nas cidades patagônicas, como Bariloche ou San Martín de los Andes (são todas "fake"), no Sudeste asiático e seus balneários, em algumas cidades-balneário da costa mediterrânea e seus mega-resorts, etc.
> 
> Gramado seria bizarra se fosse construída na Bahia ou no Pará, mas no contexto em que se insere (da Serra Gaúcha), não é uma realidade absolutamente artificial ou deslocada da originalidade. Basta conferir a aparência e os sobrenomes de seus habitantes e povoadores, para entendermos porque a opção pela arquitetura que tem.


Dêem champagne para esse homem!










Falou tudo. Eu também custo a entender essa lógica, uma construção colonial portuguesa sem nenhum elemento de destaque em sua arquitetura, é maravilhosa, autêntica, mas uma construção colonial de imigrantes alemães, italianos, ucranianos, poloneses, holandeses ou de outra nacionalidade, não pode ser? E por conseguinte, tudo o que for construído com inspiração em outras culturas ou raízes, é fake? Em Guarapuava, no distrito de Entre Rios boa parte dos moradores é descendente de alemães, é óbvio que a esta altura são 100% brasileiros mas as famílias falam alemão e continuam fazendo seu chopp e seu joelho de porco como seus avós faziam, e não construções não é muito diferente, as vezes até as novas tem um estilo germânico. 

A partir do post #3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=139811922

Desculpem mas esse papo de "fake" soa meio blasé, o Brasil é português de cabo a rabo, todos sabem, a herança cultural, gastronômica e todo o resto é inquestionável, não há oposição a uma herança colonial "alienígena" fake.


----------



## Barriga-Verde

Reclamam que o turismo no BR é pouco explorado, que os atrativos não são aproveitados, que falta infra-estrutura e profissionalização...

Aí aparece Gramado, que explorou finamente o turismo, criou inúmeros atrativos que geram receita, possui uma infra e profissionalização ímpar no país e sentam o pau?

Decidam-se. Gramado é um caso de sucesso, e merece todo o reconhecimento. Tiradentes é mais antiga, mas tem uma gama de opções restrita.

Portugal ou o Leste Europeu só qualificaram seu turismo histórico num passado recente. Ou alguém precisa lembrar o que eram Lisboa e Bratislava há 30-40 anos? Então, no lugar de desqualificar quem faz direito, melhor seria outros locais buscarem desenvolver mais seu próprio nicho.


----------



## Lucas Berti

Imagens espetaculares! Parabéns pelo olhar fotográfico.


----------



## ambiente2008

Depois de vasculhar algumas pastas no computador vi as fotos da minha visita ao Brasil em 2004.

Aproveito para colocar algumas fotos de locais que voltei a visitar em 2019.

*Gramado, 2004*

































































*Bento Gonçalves, 2004*





































































































*Porto Alegre, 2004*


----------



## osvfaria

ambiente2008 said:


> UBER - super barato, para mais ganhando em euro, mas carros populares e motoristas... também ...populares:lol: Os táxis têm melhores carros que os UBER.
> 
> Comida - Nos restaurantes, mesmo preço que Portugal. Nos botecos mais barato. Todos os sumos de fruta mais baratos.
> 
> Bares e Festas - Cerveja na ordem dos 7 reais, um pouco mais barato mas não muito que no Bairro Alto em Lisboa. Caipirinhas mais barato, mas não muito (cerca de 14 reais). Nas baladas paga-se para entrar sem direito a bebida. Em Lisboa pagamos para entrar mas normalmente dá direito a uma bebida destilada ou duas cervejas.
> 
> Roupa - tudo o que é roupa de loja "normal" é super caro. Apenas a roupa de lojas populares tem preços aceitáveis.
> 
> Museus - super barato.
> 
> Alugar carro - Super caro e sem nenhumas condições de seguro. Franquias altas, seguros sem nenhuma cobertura, só vantagens para a empresa que aluga viaturas.
> 
> Voos internos - preços nas alturas.
> 
> Tudo o que é produto de mercado menos "popular" ...extremamente caro. Queijos importados, cogumelos, vinhos, chocolates importados, etc
> 
> Transportes públicos - Para nós até que é barato, cerca de 1 euro a viagem. Mas sem passes semanais ou descontos. Imagino o sacrifício para uma família para poder pagar as deslocações em transportes públicos para um mês inteiro.
> 
> Gasolina a 1 euro sonho que seria esse preço em Portugal.
> 
> Produtos para casa (com algum design) caros, mesmo na tok stok.
> 
> Artesanato bastante barato (exceto aquele artesanato com design).
> 
> Estranhei que as áreas para as crianças nos shoppings são pagas.
> 
> 
> Acho que estamos acostumados a lojas extremamente baratas como a IKEA, Espaço Casa, PRIMARK, Pull&Bear, Lefies, bershka etc. E também em supermercados bem baratos, daí acharmos tudo caro no BR.
> 
> Também não há tanta pressão para consumir produtos de marca como no Brasil.


Perfeita comparação!! A mesma que eu faria!!


----------

